# RESOLVED: Fair Lawn, NJ



## Dragonrain (Aug 4, 2007)

This isn't my rabbit - I'm just trying to help her owner's find her a new home. 

I got this email the other day from a women trying to help her friend rehome her daughters rabbit. 

"Hi there,
Our family friends are trying to find a home for a
bunny their daughter brought home but has has lost
interest in her. Honestly, I don't know what type
of rabbit she is but she is very sweet and friendly. 
I think she's about 1 or 1.5 years old. We just visited
this past weekend and took some pictures. I also clipped her nails and she seemed totally docile. We have 3 cats or believe me, we would have considered her. I had a rabbit years ago when I was in college. I'm sending a pic in a separate email. They live in Fair Lawn.

Joanna"

Here are the pictures:












If you're interested please contact me via email: 
[email protected]
And I will get you in contact with the women looking to rehome the rabbit. 

Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh wow pretty thing.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 5, 2007)

She could be a Silver Marten. She looks to be about medium size.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

Not a Silver Marten (breed nor color). Appears to be a mix - the color is black otter.

Pam


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2007)

The hardest thing about this.....she's only about 5 minutes from me :tears2:

I don't have the room or resources to take in another bun. Not permanently. Maybe as a foster for a bit.

She sure is a pretty bunny!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh man.....she looks a lot like my Tio.......he's neutered and they'd make such a cute couple.

Must make myself look away........Art would shoot me if the same day I was shipping bunnies out (in September) I was also picking up a bunny......

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2007)

But Peg aren't you shipping 3 out, you'd only be bringing 1 in, so you are still minus 2.


[align=center]*GO FOR IT*[/align]

[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

Hehe I am at capacity again so no one coming here. I would never encourage Peg to get another....


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2007)

Was a home found for this rabbit?


----------



## EileenH (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm new here, but just wondering - if Joanna really means that she would like to keep it, perhaps she doesn't know that cats & rabbits can do fine together. I have 3 cats also, and adopted a BIG bunny that I found running loose - and they all get along fine.


----------



## SoRexyItHurts (Sep 22, 2007)

All I know is this bunny is also on craigslist but has a different story then the one given above ; /

In the craigslist ad her friend was moving and can't take it with her, now its her friends daughters? 

I wish he was female. I would deal with the allergies he is beautiful.
Well at least on the craigslist ad it says its a he, now its a she?

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/394463800.html


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2007)

Both of these posts are over a month old.

I don't really see anything "shady" in this, though.

It kind of sounds like the bun may have changed hands.

Possibly the owner is moving and doesn't want to...or can't...take the bun?....so the friend is fostering it until they can find a good home?:?:?


The he/she-gender-fairy-thingie happens all the time.
I've know some owners that have gone on for quite a while until they find that "Daisy" is really a "Duke"....even up to the time that they go to get them spayed/neutered.



Ilive in the area. 
When I get a chance, I'll inquiry through the craigslist ad to see what the story is.

~Jim


----------



## SoRexyItHurts (Sep 22, 2007)

Let us know


----------



## SoRexyItHurts (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually heard back from her myself today and it is indeed a boy and he is still needing a home. 

Just incase anyone wanted to know


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh my, he looks like one of our sanctuary- family members too. If only NJ was closer and Soulmate Rabbit Rescue could consider another intake/rehoming situation for prospective adopters. ... he would look very handsome next to one of our silver girls like Shimmer, Sylvia, Gina, Sharla, GiGi ~


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2007)

I got a reply from Joanna.

Someone was supposed to come see Max on Tuesday, and she said she would let me know how it goes.

***fingers crossed***

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2007)

Things didn't work out.

Max is still available for adoption.


----------



## JimD (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump

He gets along with kitties!!

His current foster home is just a little to small and crowded for them to keep him forever.

He's such a cutie isn't he?!?!

~Jim


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2007)

He's definitely cute. Does he kiss and snuggle?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG!!! He looks like a bigger version of my Thumper! I hope someone can give him a loving home soon.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2007)

Your Thumper is so cute and he looks like our Parker! I do hope this unwanted boy finds a Terrific New Home with the help of caring people.


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2007)

:biggrin2:

http://picasaweb.google.com/joanastroh/MaxTheBunny


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 8, 2007)

That is my Thumpy's twin!!! What a cutie patootie!!! :inlove:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jim can you send me the contact info. I'm interested in this little one if he isn't already adopted.


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Jim can you send me the contact info. I'm interested in this little one if he isn't already adopted.


You've got a PM!


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Oct 12, 2007)

I've also been in contact with Joan although its been rough because I have been extremely sick. I am going to be fostering this bun, thats ofcourse unless the above person decides to adopt him. : )


----------



## pla725 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks I will contact her.

Hopefully it will work out. If not at least there is a back up plan.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 13, 2007)

I emailed Joanna. Seems the other adoptions fell through because she felt Max would not get enough attention. She felt they wanted nothing more than a stuffed toy. She also told me that Max is not *neutered*.They are willing to help pay for his neuter. We are setting up a time for me to come and pick him up.


----------



## JimD (Oct 13, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> :woohoo


DITTO!!! I AM SO HAPPY!


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm glad eveything is going down well. I'd rather see him go to a forever home then me foster him  If i wasn't so allergic to standard fur I would have adopted him myself in a heartbeat. The least I could do though was foster and cope with it for a little bit lol. YAY!:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 13, 2007)

No problem. Some people are even allergic to the rex fur.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 13, 2007)

I spoke to Joanna tonight. I'm picking up Max tomorrow. I found out that he is already on the wait list for the rescue I volunteer for. Funny how things work out.


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2007)

***waiting patiently for updates*** :nod


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> ***waiting patiently for updates*** :nod


I am not! I want to know now!!:tantrum:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll pick Max up this afternoon. We are meeting at a half way point on the NJ Turnpike.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 14, 2007)

Max is home with me. He is very lively. *And, we definitely need to be neutered.* I'll schedule that this week with the vet we use for the rescue. 

Joanna and Todd are great people. They would have kept him if they had the space and could have found an affordable place to have him neutered. 

BTW Max, I believe, is a Britainnia Petite(Black Otter). He seems to fit the description of the breed from web site. http://www.britanniapetites.com/index.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2007)

I want to give you a hug but can't so hug yourself for me.:biggrin2:Give him a treat and say it's from me. :biggrin2:

ETA: Changed the title to resolved


----------



## pla725 (Oct 14, 2007)

Max has introduced himself to Pete his next door neighbor. He jumped from the top of his cage into Pete's pen. I had to rearrange the setup in Max's pen. What a character. Some bunny got a life finally after being stuck in a garage and than a basement for more than two years.


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2007)

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo

*Now we need some pictures!!!!!*


----------



## pla725 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll postpictures as soon as charge the batteries in the camera.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Uh huh...suuuuuure...

Boy, let me know what kinda camera you have, so I don't buy one...if it takes that long to charge the batteries!! :shock:

*pla725 wrote: *


> I'll postpictures as soon as charge the batteries in the camera.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry I've been busy. I took Max to the vet last night. No problems noted. He's in good health despite his rough start. His neuter is scheduled for next week. 

I do have some pics but haven't uploaded them yet. Now I need to find the wire to transfer pics from the camera to the computer.I moved recently and some things are misplaced. Imay go buy one.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, I was just teasin'...:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured that. I took some pics tonight at one of our rescue events so I need to upload those to the rescue site as well. I think I have some idea where the wire is. I have to go through the bag to find it.


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

Okay I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

New pictures in the Roommates blog.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's a real bright question. Who's the roommate?:huh

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 21, 2007)

Never mind i found it. DAH

Susan


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

The roommates are my rabbits. Sometimes I think I'm the roommate and they own the joint.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

Doh. Glitch.


----------

